# TPN+ Vs. Easy Life Profito?



## Wilis (25 Sep 2008)

Hi, Anyone know how these 2 compare? 
I've used Tropica fertilisers & substrate before & found them to be good but. I'm changing to ADA aquasoil for my new setup due to opinions on here & was wondering about changing to Profito too as it works out cheaper than TPN+. 
It all depends on how well it performs really?
Regards
Will


----------



## ceg4048 (25 Sep 2008)

Hi,
    According to this page: EasyLife Home Page Profito still does not contain Nitrates or Phosphates, which if you tap water is rich in these or if you have other sources it would be OK but there is really no contest. It is not the same product as TPN+ which is a truly all-in-one product. If you are using RO water or are lightly stocked, and/or if your tap is low in NO3/PO4 you would be unwise to use this product in a high light tank. See further discussion in this thread: ProFito

However since Aquasoil is high in N and P you might do OK for a while using the Profito but basically it is a trace mix with K as far as can be ascertained by the advertising. Again, there are a lot of factors which will drive nutrient uptake demand and availability, so it's difficult to say unilaterally what level of success a given tank will have. In any case these are not similar products based on available data.

If cost is an issue JamesC has an excellent TPN+ homebrew formula here: James All in One Solution

Cheers,


----------



## Wilis (26 Sep 2008)

Thanks Ceg   
Will


----------



## Wilis (4 Oct 2008)

Hi, So if I combine Profito with Fosfo & Nitro, it's a complete dosing solution? 500ml & 2 x 250ml respectively all for Â£21 from AE - seems good value til I get time to sort out dry ferts for EI & a good alternative to TPN+
Will


----------



## ceg4048 (5 Oct 2008)

Ummm...none of that seems like good value to me. I guess I must be a fanatic. I mean, Garden Direct sell 500 grams of KNO3 for Â£7.50. A 180L tank gets an EI dosing of KNO3 of about 8 grams per week, so that's 62 weeks of nitrate. They also sell 500 grams of KH2PO4 for around Â£6 and the typical EI consumption for a 180L tank is about 3 grams per week so that's 167 weeks worth of PO4. They also sell 500 grams of Trace mix for Â£15 and the consumption for a 180L is 1.5 grams a week so that's 333 weeks worth of trace dosing.

I'm just not getting your mathematics at all...why bother? If you're going to buy something anyway why not just buy the powders and get on with it?


Cheers,


----------



## Wilis (5 Oct 2008)

Hey- Ok you've convinced me! The Ceg crusade claims another!  
I'm setting aside an evening this week dedicated to sussing out EI for my new tank that's replacing my 180L (the 83 gallon we discussed in that lighting post) & I'll use the TPN I have left with the addition of KN03 & KH2PO4 for my 70L.
Oh n thanks for the link! 
Regards 
Will


----------

